# Dramatic Motocross C&C



## Destin (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay so these are my 2 favorite photos from this motocross season, and I just took some time to  re-edit them. Whaddya think?







2.)


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice shots! Personally, I would back off on the shutter speed a bit... try to gt some wheelspin blur. With the front wheel sharp like that, it looks like they just locked the front brake to throw up some dirt... stationary as it were. But getting wheelspin blur is easier from the side too..  on 3/4 shots it is more difficult.


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 11, 2011)

yeah, it's a tough call on the shutter speed, because I love the way you captured the dirt with that shutter speed.  Did you use tone mapping here?  I can't figure out what's going on with the clouds in the background in #1 (or at least I'm assuming they're clouds?)

I'd maybe pull the highlights back a touch in #2 if you can.  

Overall I'd say great, great shots though.


----------



## Daf (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice! That's right up my alley as I shoot a lot of the local MX races in the area. Very nice!


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm curious about the camera settings on the second one, could you give them?

I'm not sure that I agree with cgipson1 about the shutter speed. The image already has 'speed' built into it and I like the way the shot freezes that speed.


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally something that's not a portrait or a boring landscape shot, very nice pictures. Question, when shooting things of this nature does rule of thirds still apply?

I need to find something like this this in my area, did some BMX year ago but its hard to beat some good MX racing!


----------



## Destin (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yes, they are tonemapped, but with the settings as low as they go. Just enough to add texture to the dirt and make them pop a little. As far as shutter speed in concerned, I do like the look of wheel spin, but I found that the overall photo comes out softer when using shutter speeds slow enough to give wheel spin. So I've decided to run with shutter speeds above 1/500th when possible to endure the bike and rider are completely sharp.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 11, 2011)

DCMoney said:


> Finally something that's not a portrait or a boring landscape shot, very nice pictures. Question, when shooting things of this nature does rule of thirds still apply?
> 
> I need to find something like this this in my area, did some BMX year ago but its hard to beat some good MX racing!



When it comes to sports there are no rules.  I think both of these images are excellent, would be proud to show these to anyone.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree! I just had to find that one little thing, to keep Destin from getting too big for his britches!  lol!  (and except for the weird clouds, that is ALL I could think of... so there!   )


----------



## Destin (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha thanks guys, but I know I'm not that good. Just a few lucky shots out of DAYS spent shooting motocross this summer


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 11, 2011)

Good work Destin


----------

